# 12v LCD/DVD TV with Freeview



## Nosha (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone found the above in a 15inch TV yet please?

Argos sell a 15" LCD TV with DVD player... OR a 15" TV with Freeview, but NOT both!

With switch off starting in 2008 there must be a freeview set with DVD somewhere!!??!!

I don't want to buy one without the other as one of the units will then be a 'home' 240v unit, and as her who must be obeyed says "I don't want all those remotes like we have at home" (5 at the last count!).


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nosha said:
			
		

> Anyone found the above in a 15inch TV yet please?
> 
> Argos sell a 15" LCD TV with DVD player... OR a 15" TV with Freeview, but NOT both!
> 
> ...




Go to this link and there is a 15inch with freeview and built in DVD on there. Think it is 12v as that's what I typed into Google for the search. Yes, it is 12v mate, just re-checked. Click on other details and it will tell you all about it. Just over £400.

http://www.caravan-tv.co.uk/14_inch_tv_range.html


----------



## Nosha (Mar 19, 2007)

BLIMEY Billy were you sitting there just waiting for my question?

Thanks very much, a bit expensive when you think that the Argos ones were £199.99 but at least it shows there IS such a beast.

Now can anyone find a similar set at a cheaper price?... or am I just a tight git? (Answers on a postcard please!).


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Nosha said:
			
		

> BLIMEY Billy were you sitting there just waiting for my question?
> 
> Thanks very much, a bit expensive when you think that the Argos ones were £199.99 but at least it shows there IS such a beast.
> 
> Now can anyone find a similar set at a cheaper price?... or am I just a tight git? (Answers on a postcard please!).


maybe you will have to settle for a seperate freeview box nosha,i wouldnt pay that for a special all in 1 unit no way....too expensive eh mate


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nosha said:
			
		

> BLIMEY Billy were you sitting there just waiting for my question?
> 
> Thanks very much, a bit expensive when you think that the Argos ones were £199.99 but at least it shows there IS such a beast.
> 
> Now can anyone find a similar set at a cheaper price?... or am I just a tight git? (Answers on a postcard please!).



I had actually been looking for something else off that site earlier and still had it in the reduced box on the PC so soon had that information at hand. How's that for service. Ha Ha.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 19, 2007)

If you have a look at it you will see that not only is it a combi but you can use it as a PC monitor as well so the price isn't bad really.


----------



## Nosha (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats ok if you need a monitor, but I now have only laptops... however the SD card slot would be easier than taking the 12v digital photo frame, but Sam's right £400+ is just too much. I bought one of those very small DVD players from Tesco for the bedroom for only £17.98 and could try it through my inverter if I bought the TV with Freeview, but then you're up to two remotes straight away.

The only reason I wanted a DVD player was because Sod's Law says when it's wet & horrible outside you're also camped in a dip with no TV signal... or when at Aldeburgh all you can get is sound and no picture!!


----------



## gordon (Mar 19, 2007)

*loptop*

hi nosh why don't you put a laptop in your hm and watch dvd on it then go wireless get a tv dongle bingo all your tv sky dvd cd all on your laptop get a volt regulator and you can run the laptop off your batterys.
gordon


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> get a volt regulator and you can run the laptop off your batterys.
> gordon



Think you'd need an invertor as I think most laptops run on 19v (both of mine do)!


----------



## gordon (Mar 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Think you'd need an invertor as I think most laptops run on 19v (both of mine do)!


not if you get one of these from here www.action-replay.co.uk/computing/12v12vdc_power_adapter.shtml


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 19, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> not if you get one of these from here www.action-replay.co.uk/computing/12v12vdc_power_adapter.shtml


exellent info mate,


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> not if you get one of these from here www.action-replay.co.uk/computing/12v12vdc_power_adapter.shtml



Do these put out 19v then?


----------



## monkeynut (Mar 19, 2007)

Think I will  stick  to  Radio4 & and the  Home Service ,im  allready  paying for them  might  as  well  use  them  
Great  comedy on  R4


----------



## virgil (Mar 20, 2007)

monkeynut said:
			
		

> Think I will  stick  to  Radio4 & and the  Home Service ,im  allready  paying for them  might  as  well  use  them
> Great  comedy on  R4



Does radio 4 exist Monkey?


----------



## Nosha (Mar 20, 2007)

*laptop power supplies*

Thanks Gordon & co, that may not be such a bad idea.

In answer to someones question (sorry forgot who) Yes I have a dc/dc inverter, a universal one for my sat nav laptop - IBM which runs on 16v, and yes it also has 19v for running my 'main' laptop which is an HP Pavilion.

I've seen the laptop Freeview dongle things which were £49 on ebay and in Maplins but are now down to £29.99 in Maplin's the only trouble is they come with a very small mag mount and in most areas the signal is quite poor and even houses require an aerial upgrade so I didn't think a 12" twig on the roof would be much good... unless someone out there know better?

But the DVD idea is a good one for the odd wet night!


----------



## gordon (Mar 20, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Do these put out 19v then?


they are adjustable to suit your power needs


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 20, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> they are adjustable to suit your power needs


 cant get one on ebay, just checked ,  were can u get one


----------



## Nosha (Mar 20, 2007)

*Laptop Power supplies*

Sorry Virgil, yes to reiterate, mine is switchable from 12v dc to 21v dc and YES mine includes 19v as that's what my HP runs on - hope that helps. (it cost around twenty quid a year or so ago via ebay, but like EVERYTHING electrical I'm sure they're now twice as good and half the cost!) Search for dc/dc inverter and/or laptop universal 12v power supply.


----------



## Nosha (Mar 20, 2007)

*Universal 12v power supply*

Hillwalker, just typed in the above title and there's a page of them, DO check the wattage of your laptop mains supply first as the cheaper ones (£9.99) are only 48w! But the dearer ones at £15.99 are 60w! Just been out to the camper and my £20 one is 75w so I guess you still only get what you pay for!


----------



## virgil (Mar 20, 2007)

So are they really invertors rather than adaptors? 

Me and electrics is like a cow looking at a watch!


----------



## Nosha (Mar 20, 2007)

*Inverters*

YES Virgil, You can resist or adapt a voltage down but to increase it you have to invert it - hence you can get 22volts DC fron a 12v battery.


----------



## virgil (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers Nosha! So I was correct in post 9 then?!


----------



## Nosha (Mar 20, 2007)

You sure were!!!!!!

And Gordons link was to the same thing but using a different name... and bloody expensive at £35, but it was a 60w unit (post 10).


----------



## virgil (Mar 20, 2007)

Nosha said:
			
		

> And Gordons link was to the same thing but using a different name




That's what threw me! I know my electrical knowledge is very minimal but...


----------



## virgil (Mar 20, 2007)

Nosha said:
			
		

> YES Virgil, You can resist or adapt a voltage down but to increase it you have to invert it - hence you can get 22volts DC fron a 12v battery.



So I may as well carry on using my 1000w invertor then, or would there be an advantage in using one of those?


----------



## Nosha (Mar 20, 2007)

The only thing I would say is a little 60w dc/dc inverter may? be a bit more efficient, as you are taking 12v up to 240v... to then step it down with another transformer to 19v so that's two transformers to get from 12v to 19v!! 
But as we're only talking of a couple of amps then I don't thing you'll be taking much out of your camper battery.


----------



## virgil (Mar 20, 2007)

Why are sparks so confusing eh?


----------



## zulurita (Mar 22, 2007)

I did notice Avtex LCD TV has 4.5 amps power and motorhomes 12v socket staes a maximum of 4 amps!

With my current tv a lcd thompson the picture went and i had sound only when using satellite. I had the socket wired with a thicker cable and a 10 amp fuse and since then no problems.

I have also recently been looking to see what tv's use less than 4 amps on 12v.


----------



## pappajohn (Mar 23, 2007)

*dvd player*

HI nosha, we use one of those cheap dvd players for use by bored kids in cars from argos. just connect to tv. cost about £60 i think. it runs on 12v,240v or it's own built in battery. as for remotes you could always buy a "one for all" type universal remote which you can program for anything.


----------



## Nosha (Mar 30, 2007)

*TV things on 12v*

Well so far the best solution (apart from a £400+ Avtex) is a Curry's or Toys R Us 12v LCD TV with DVD player at £169 & £199 and when the signal is turned of a Bush Freeview scart adapter which has just come down from £69 to £49 and runs on a 5v supply - easy to step down from 12v!!

Many thanks to one and all, hope this thread has been usefull to others - happy viewing!!


----------



## virgil (Mar 31, 2007)

Just had a reply from Aldi about the TVs... They do not know if they run on 12v! D'oh!


----------



## Nosha (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep saw the advert , however they were 19" which won't fit in the locker!

When pulling all the sets off the shelf in Comet (and setting the alarm off!) I found once you got to 17" the mains lead went straight in the back!

BUT Argos now list a 15" Bush with EVERYTHING so I'm going in at the weekend to see if it's 12v, from memory it was around £249.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Apr 16, 2007)

We have an Avtex 15" 7 in 1. Brill bit of kit made for the caravan/MH/boating industry. Plugs straight into the 12volt system without having to get a voltage regulator or run it from 240v power. Easy to use, plays copied DVDs and Freeview is great. 
We just wanted to get rid of all the wires. Now there is just a power lead and ariel lead.
Johnny F


----------



## Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

ive just seen a goodmans 15" lcd tv and dvd combi. (model GLCD15DVD) for only £150.00 because they are end of line stock. At the rear where the mains lead goes in it says DC 12V. does this mean i can plug it straight in to my 12v socket while wildcamping.


----------



## guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> ive just seen a goodmans 15" lcd tv and dvd combi. (model GLCD15DVD) for only £150.00 because they are end of line stock. At the rear where the mains lead goes in it says DC 12V. does this mean i can plug it straight in to my 12v socket while wildcamping.


thats a well good price mate..


----------



## gordon (Apr 21, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> ive just seen a goodmans 15" lcd tv and dvd combi. (model GLCD15DVD) for only £150.00 because they are end of line stock. At the rear where the mains lead goes in it says DC 12V. does this mean i can plug it straight in to my 12v socket while wildcamping.


no you cant cause your battery can give out upto 14v you need a voltage regulator


----------



## knoxy (Apr 21, 2007)

Just bought tv dongle for laptop from evilbay no need for tv now just use laptop.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 26, 2007)

*Gordon*

You won't need a regulator providing you don't start the engine up whilst watching TV.
As the UK mains supply is only +/- 10% you can still get 11 to 13v from the supply unless it's listed as being FULLY stabilised.


----------



## gordon (Apr 26, 2007)

nosha thats right but there is not a tv that runs on 12v they all vary if you look on the black box it will tell you that the input is 240v but the output to the tv will not be 12v just like laptops have.i have 2 laptops one needs 15v and the other one need 19v.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 29, 2007)

*12v TV*

Gordon, have a look at Alba & Bush & Kenmark they ALL state 12v DC 4 or 5amp!
Yes I have two laptops that run on 16 & 18v, hence my link to Maplins regarding universal laptop inverters, but the above TV's from Argos, Currys & Comet (in that order) ARE 12v. I checked both the back of the set AND the power supply outputs which included setting off the alarm in Comet -  mind you I should have walked out with the set as nobody came to re-set the alarm... or ask if they could help me!
After a couple of min's I walked off as I couldn't put up with the noise!


----------

